

Show HN: Simpsum – The Simplest One-Click Lorem Ipsum Generator - lominming
https://toolbelt.pixelapse.com/ipsum

======
leonaves
www.littleipsum.com - Not quite as flexible but is actually one-click as it's
in the menu bar.

------
tuananh
i think we've had enough of this.

